# bottle I found by the remains of a old farm



## bottleman2000 (Dec 2, 2006)

hi my name is Matt Textor I need some help finding info about a 1800's medicine bottle that I dug up by the remains of a old farm. The brand  of the bottle is called celebrated oil liniment it is from Utica N.Y. and says Dr. Sawens on it and it has a applied tapered lip on the top and it is aqua color. If anybody knows anything about it please email me at bbec@madbbs.com   and thank you


----------



## bottleman2000 (Dec 2, 2006)

*how much would a 1800's burnetts cocoaine bottle be worth in cash*

Hi I have a old tonic bottle called burnett's cocoaine it has a hand blowned top and is aqua color could anybody tell me how much it is worth in cash and it is 6 1/2 inches and thank you and you can email me at bbec@madbbs.com  if you have any answers


----------



## swizzle (Dec 2, 2006)

*RE: how much would a 1800's burnetts cocoaine bottle be worth in cash*

Hi and welcome to the forum. Can you post pics of the bottles. The burnett's cocoaine is a commoner that often sells for more then its worth because of its name. The celebrated oil I have no idea? You say its from utica, ny. Are you somewhat local? I'm from the amsterdam/perth area and I'm always looking for other diggers to BS with and maybe set up dump digs. I don't have any decent dumps yet but I got at least 4 good leads and hope to be doing test digs in all 4 before summertime next year. The one is an 1830's hotel with 2 other cellar holes close by and potential for several dumps in that same area. Hope to see some of your digs soon. Swizzle


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 2, 2006)

*RE: how much would a 1800's burnetts cocoaine bottle be worth in cash*

I have several Dr Sawens Oil bottles listed in my book. The Utica one seems a bit harder to find. It is also listed in Baldwin,  #3496.  There is also a version of the bottle from Watertown NY that is a bit more common. 
 The Burnett's is a fairly common hair tonic bottle but people pay way too much for it because they mistake it for Cocaine.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Dec 2, 2006)

*RE: how much would a 1800's burnetts cocoaine bottle be worth in cash*

I just sold a burnett's at the pittsburgh show for $40 if I remember correctly. Their prices seem to go from one extreme to the other on ebay.


----------



## Calico (Dec 3, 2006)

*RE: how much would a 1800's burnetts cocoaine bottle be worth in cash*

I just had a Burnetts end yesterday on Ebay for $10.00.


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 3, 2006)

*RE: how much would a 1800's burnetts cocoaine bottle be worth in cash*

apparently a sucker is only born every other day...[]


----------



## zanes_antiques (Dec 4, 2006)

*RE: how much would a 1800's burnetts cocoaine bottle be worth in cash*

would that be mondays, wednesdays, and fridays or tuesdays, thurdays, and saturdays? I need to know this vital info so I know what days[] to sell on.


----------



## Calico (Dec 4, 2006)

*RE: how much would a 1800's burnetts cocoaine bottle be worth in cash*

Zane, I think you have the days all correct considering you sold your Burnetts for $40.00. []


----------

